# KSL Tab Dilemma



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I rounded off the same spot on my K1 tab, and did some dremel work on the plate as well. I think archery is one of those endeavors where folks tinker to meet individual needs.


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

I had similar problems with this spacer not comfortable for my hand, i replaced it with one from Black Mamba tab, and it is much better. It is from plastic, so much better by default to my hand, and also easier to modify it to your hand. Another advantage i found is that the strap is going thorugh the spacer at mid height, not at the base of the tab, so more comfortable this part as well.

http://www.bma-online.com/index.html

Cheers:
Atti


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

i adjusted mine using epoxy putty. made the shape a little closer to my hand.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Same problem...got mine fixed....pics to follow, just woke up!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

So here are the changes I made....

First, drill out the slot that the bolt that holds the finger spacer resides in....









Then I made two other "upgrades", because I like the Mamba finger spacer better....

First, I added some QuikSteel around it to make it a little thicker and then sanded it to fit my fingers....








Then, I cut a groove in the back with a hacksaw and threaded the finger strap through it. Drilled a hole in the top(careful, don't drill too deep!) and used a pin from an ACE to hold the strap in, but still allow for removal if needed....









...and that's how I did it....


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Bob Furman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have always wanted to shoot the KSL Tab, but it was never a good fit for my short, fat fingers. I had a problem with the spacer being too long and it would not allow me to get the deep hook I was used to. I messed around with butchering one spacer and sort of gave upon it. I ordered a new spacer awhile back and figured I would try another approach. I just took off a small amount of the spacer with my dremel tool. The area in question is the skinny part of the spacer (The part furthest from your finger tips). I just rounded the end a bit. That seems to have made it comfortable and gave me the added room I needed. I used the screw hole closest to the end and slide it as far forward as I could.
> 
> ...


I did the same as you with the finger spacer. I also filed away some of the metal tab plate on the front edge. I filed it down until it was almost at the first screw holes that hold the leather and backing. The two modifications made it easier to get my fingers around and hook properly - I have fairly short fingers also.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Neo888 said:


> i replaced it with one from Black Mamba tab, and it is much better. It is from plastic, so much better by default to my hand, and also easier to modify it to your hand. Another advantage i found is that the strap is going thorugh the spacer at mid height, not at the base of the tab, so more comfortable this part as well.
> 
> http://www.bma-online.com/index.html
> 
> ...


Our new finger tabs and new spacers will be available very soon. We are taking the new product with us to Nimes next week, so we will be unavailable to fill orders until we get back on the 24th. We are hoping to open the website back up before we leave, but definitely when we return. LAS will have product shortly after.

http://www.bma-online.com/axfisp1.html
http://www.bma-online.com/veiifitab.html
http://www.bma-online.com/venomstarter1.html

Thank you for your support.

Gary


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> So here are the changes I made....
> 
> First, drill out the slot that the bolt that holds the finger spacer resides in....
> 
> ...


Nice work. That looks just like our new spacer. We have over molded our new spacers with a softer rubber material to improve comfort, indicated by the black area in the CAD image. This also helps the griping of the spacer to reducing movement at release. We have left the front half of the spacer smooth plastic to prevent any blisters caused by having rubber on the area of the fingers that move at release.










Gary


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

One source of material for finger spacers can be found in your local kitchen supply store. I've used plastic cutting boards as a source for material. Easily cut with a hand saw or better yet with a small hobby bandsaw. It can then be finsh shaped with a dremel or sanding blocks.

Personally, I like the spacer found on the Angel tab. It has a cresent shaped cut out where it contacts the web of the fingers between the index and middle fingers. It also has molded grooves in it for those fingers.

My best,

Tom


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bob, I'm curious as to why you always wanted to try a KSL Gold tab?


----------



## KenYeoh (Feb 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Bob, I'm curious as to why you always wanted to try a KSL Gold tab?


My reasoning for using one was that more mass makes it slightly harder to flub a release. Not sure if that is at all accurate, but I grew accustomed to using one.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

You could just get fatter fingers...


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Actual samples. Still some cleanup on the mold, but we are close to the product we want.


















Gary


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I will be ordering the new Black Mamba spacers for my KSL as soon as they are available....


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the metal screw thread, maybe i will order also  will the shortest one (called starter) include also this feature?


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Bob, I'm curious as to why you always wanted to try a KSL Gold tab?


Like so many it seems to be recommended tab, but I do realize that in many aspects in archery does one size fit all. Even after messing around with the spacer I still can't get it to feel right. I'm trying to get a tab that has a spacer that I can live with. All the tabs I have tried seem to crowd my hand to the point where I can't get a deep hook or when I do try to get a deeper hook the front part of the spacer will push against the outside of the arrow shoving it off the rest.

Right now I'm using a AAE Elite with ledge no spacer although the AAE spacer has been the best yet, but every time I use it my arrows start landing 6" to the left. That could just be one of those things that I need to get used to and after some time it will all fall back in place.

I wanted to use a spacer because a local cach noticed that my top finger was dragging against the top of the arrow and from time to time I will get some bad shots that are way off and the arrow flight is really bad so I was hoping the ledge might minimize that.

Btw, I have also tried the Mamba, Wilson (Black Widow), AAE Elite, KSL Gold Tab


Thoughts?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I really like the spacer on the Saker tabs, very comfortable and effective. Not so sold on the back projection on the Saker 1 though.

I'd like to try the Black Mamba spacer though it looks even more comfortable.

-Grant

P.S. Bob, if you want to sell the KSL tab let me know. I'm strangely curious about them.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I've tried the K1, as well as the AAE and a few others. I've done the buildup spacer, and even ground down the plate of one that prevented a decent hook for my shorter fingers. 

My current tab is my favorite thus far, the W&W 360. It was recommended by one of our local Olympians. It allows a deep hook, has an adjustable finger strap and I love the good sized (but soft) spacer. Basically, it's been the tab I tried making with every other tab. The backing/ cordovan is riveted on, however..so when it comes time to replace I will likely buy some paper binding screws and tap out the rivets.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Bob Furman said:


> Like so many it seems to be recommended tab, but I do realize that in many aspects in archery does one size fit all. Even after messing around with the spacer I still can't get it to feel right. I'm trying to get a tab that has a spacer that I can live with. All the tabs I have tried seem to crowd my hand to the point where I can't get a deep hook or when I do try to get a deeper hook the front part of the spacer will push against the outside of the arrow shoving it off the rest.
> 
> Right now I'm using a AAE Elite with ledge no spacer although the AAE spacer has been the best yet, but every time I use it my arrows start landing 6" to the left. That could just be one of those things that I need to get used to and after some time it will all fall back in place.
> 
> ...


Thank you for trying the Venom Tab. We have a new model coming out as well as two additional spacer sizes. We are sorry that our tab did not work out for you. If the original spacer was too long for you and you feel that one or our new spacers would help, we would be happy to send you one of the shorter prototype spacers to try. Send me a PM.


New Axios spacer vs old spacer.

Same basic shape but the back half radius has been reduced. Some customers complained that the top of the spacer poked into the top of the knuckle on the middle finger, so we made the change. Over molded rubber back portion for grip and comfort. The edges of the slot have a radius now for smoother movement of the strap through the spacer. 









Axios - Short model. Pardon the sloppy over-molding. This is one of the problems delaying our tabs. Our people are working on it and they assure us that once the adjustments are made to the mold, and the mold is polished and then bead blasted for the mat finish we will be good to go.









Cleaner mold, better injection of the plastic, and a threaded insert.









The new screw is a button head hex screw. The old one was a Philips head sheet metal screw which was prone to stripping, so we made the improvement.









The Axios Econo spacer is intended for our New Starter Tab and will not have a threaded insert, will not be over-molded, and is much shorter then our other two top of the line spacers.









Here is a look at the new Venom II plate. Smaller, two finger strap, bead blasted finish, and laser engraving of our logo. No more sticker. All of our tabs will still have over-sized cordovan leather which is trim-to-fit. We have elected not over-mold in red. The over-molded rubber will be black and the spacer black or dark grey.









When our mold is completely cleaned up to our satisfaction all of our tabs and spacers will be available. We are leaving for Nimes next week so we are hoping to have product available when we return.

Gary


----------

